# Jumunipari milk goat



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there any were in the US I can get a pair of Jumunipari?


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

As far as I know, they are not yet allowed into the US.


----------



## angelajones (Apr 15, 2013)

Strange to hear this that somebody wants to buy a Jumunipari in US. But it is sad to tell you that they are not allowed. US government still needs some more flexible rules.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

WHY are they not allowed? 
I have never heard of them, so I just looked up the breed.
What's so special about them?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That breed is not in the US yet and is not able to be imported at this time.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Why?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Due to diseases that are not in control in their native country. We don't want an epidemic transferred here.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, we can't control the goat diseases that are over there, we wouldn't have treatments or vaccinations for them. Maybe an egg transfer?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I believe embryo and semen is also off limits due to some of the diseases that can also live in them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Why do you want them? Have you really looked at them? The majority of their jaws are way out of whack, and their udder supports are non-existant. I would hate to see their genetics mix in with our Nubians and such, they would destroy years of selective breeding. 

Disease is the biggest reason for the import ban.

They are cool looking until you really look at their body types.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sorry, I just don't get it...those are some ugly goats!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Lol I'm with you, Di! They are very unique and "cool" looking, but once you get right down to it, I think they're pretty ugly! Lol


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Unique is a great word for them. 
And that's why I want some.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't know anything about importation but I did notice that they seemed to have some serious deformities in their faces which could result in major medical issues. Sinus issues, chewing issues, etc.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I find the Jum interesting but I really like the Beetal goat. The thought of a giant breed milk goat intrigues me....


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

As much as I think they are interesting I don't find the thought of trying to milk these fun.


----------

